# News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro



## System (19. Februar 2009)

*News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,676336


----------



## prodocg (19. Februar 2009)

warum nvidia?


----------



## schlockie (19. Februar 2009)

warum nicht? o.O


----------



## matze1904 (19. Februar 2009)

weil nvidia gut ist


----------



## Bensta (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				System am 19.02.2009 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Ist das der Original Buffed PC nur mit anderem Sticker ?


----------



## klumsi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Also der Preis geht in Ordnung - und der Benchmark erst recht.  Ich muss mal kein Konto checken^^


----------



## Boesor (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Jetzt mal an die Experten (die sich möglichst keinem der Fanatikerlager von nvidia, ati, amd etc zugehörig fühlen)

Was haltet ihr von dem teil?


----------



## spiderschwein (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

warum nicht?


----------



## spiderschwein (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

standard intel lüfter weg, vernünftigen darufbasteln.. ein bisschen OC und das ding wäre sehr zu empfehlen.

zur frage nvidia oder ati... nvidia ist momentan einfach ein klein wenig besser und ein klein wenig teurer. also gut  um problemen aus dem weg zu gehen...


----------



## Starcook (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

für den  preis hätt auch n q9xxx reingekonnt


----------



## Freaky22 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Starcook am 19.02.2009 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> für den  preis hätt auch n q9xxx reingekonnt


Ich warte darauf bis die ersten ankommen und meckern dass die Benchmarks zu niedrig sind xD


----------



## kavoven (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Lautstärke ist für mich inzwischen ein wichtiger Aspekt geworden. Dafür würde ich auch gerne 50 € mehr bezahlen, wenn er dafür leise ist.


----------



## stevo1244 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Für den Preis kann man sich auch selber ein zusammenstellen.Ich z.B. hätte ja nen Phenom II Sockel AM3 reingebaut.


----------



## oceano (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Boesor am 19.02.2009 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal an die Experten (die sich möglichst keinem der Fanatikerlager von nvidia, ati, amd etc zugehörig fühlen)
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem teil?



Geht zu dem Preis, bei der Leistung und dem Service schon alles zusammengebaut zu sein schon in Ordnung.

Zumal sie mit dieser Bemerkung:


> Hobby-Schrauber und Nutzer unseres Preisvergleichs werden die einzelnen Komponenten bei verschiedenen Händlern sicher um den einen oder anderen Euro günstiger finden. Doch ist dieser Komplett-PC wohl mehr wert als die Summe der Einzelpreise seiner Komponenten. Zumal Sie einen PC aus einem Guss und auf Wunsch und gegen Aufpreis auch mit Betriebssystem bekommen.



eh schon den Wind aus den Segeln genommen haben   

Ich bastel mir trotzdem selbst noch alles zusammen   
zumal es kaum vorkommt, dass ich wirklich alle Komponenten gleichzeitig neu benötige. Mal wird die Graka geupdatet, mal muss ein neues Netzteil her, und mal ne grössere Festplatte. So verteilen sich die Kosten auch schön aufs Jahr


----------



## SebastianThoeing (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Bensta am 19.02.2009 17:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das der Original Buffed PC nur mit anderem Sticker ?



Nein, ist ein von uns selbst zusammengestelltes Baby


----------



## heini86 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

da hätte sich pcgames aber ein schöneres gehäuse raussuchen können un dafür dann paar euros mehr verlangen dürfen, ich würde mir das hässliche teil nicht ins zimmer stellen


----------



## Huskyboy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Boesor am 19.02.2009 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal an die Experten (die sich möglichst keinem der Fanatikerlager von nvidia, ati, amd etc zugehörig fühlen)
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem teil?



ich sag mal so, nen fertigPC der bei nem zu teuren hersteller gebaut wird, was besonderes ist das nun nicht, gabs in den 90ern übrigens schonmal

preis ist leicht überteuert, aber im rahmen


----------



## Arhey (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Wieso setzt man nicht auf den Phenom II?
Dann wär PC deutlich billiger und Leistungsfähiger.


----------



## der-jo (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				heini86 am 19.02.2009 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> da hätte sich pcgames aber ein schöneres gehäuse raussuchen können un dafür dann paar euros mehr verlangen dürfen, ich würde mir das hässliche teil nicht ins zimmer stellen



das kleine schwarze ist ein Klassiker. punkt aus ende.

und der Preis geht auch in Ordnung.


----------



## Huskyboy (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

ich bevorzuge graue gehäuse


----------



## machbetmachallabett (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



> PCG-PC


Da kann man PC ausklammer und hat dann PC(G-1). Toll, oder?


----------



## seech (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Arhey am 19.02.2009 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso setzt man nicht auf den Phenom II?
> Dann wär PC deutlich billiger und Leistungsfähiger.



Der E8400 ist dem Phenom II 920 in fast jeder Hinsicht mindestens ebenbürtig, teilweise sogar noch überlegen. Der 940 ist etwas leistungsfähiger, kostet dafür aber auch 60 Euro mehr  Also das Argument mit billiger UND leistungsfähiger kann ich nicht so recht nachvollziehen.

Der Fertig-PC ist ja schön und gut, sicherlich um Längen besser als das, was man so gemeinhin in Mediamärkten vorfindet. Trotzdem schade, dass es so ein 08/15-Modell ist, dem einfach eine Besonderheit fehlt. Vielleicht ist das ja sogar so gewollt. Aber ein schöner RAID-Verbund oder vielleicht ein besonderes Lüftungssystem würde den Rechner schon herausstechen lassen. Selbst der Prozessorlüfter wurde ja beim Original belassen, womit er kaum OC-Potential birgt.


----------



## fg-XIII (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Für knapp 900 € ohne Quadcore .... tststs


----------



## BladeWND (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

LOL natürlich bei Alternate wie alles bei PC Games


----------



## Power-Poler (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Ich finde, wenn PCGames es schon als offizelen PCgames PC aushängt, hätte es schon mehr als ein sticker auf dem Gehäuse sein müssen.
Ein eigenes Gehäuse, von PCGames entwickel, mit schönem Grossen loggo auf der Seite, und die Farbe Passend zum PCgames logo, dass hätte geil ausgesehen.
Dieser Schwartze kasten mit sticker gefählt mir ganz und garnicht.


----------



## Woidl (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

& Ich einen Bigtower


----------



## crackajack (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				seech am 19.02.2009 18:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem schade, dass es so ein 08/15-Modell ist, dem einfach eine Besonderheit fehlt. Vielleicht ist das ja sogar so gewollt.


Ein Sorglosrechner für die breite Masse, die weder hyperleise voraussetzt, noch neonbeleuchtete Lüfter braucht, noch Übertakten wird. Ein fertig zusammengebauter Rechner dessen Komponenten ganz gut zusammenpassen und den Durchschnittsspieler glücklich machen sollte.


----------



## BitByter (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				machbetmachallabett am 19.02.2009 18:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > PCG-PC
> 
> 
> Da kann man PC ausklammer und hat dann PC(G-1). Toll, oder?


mmd, thx....!


----------



## dirtysim (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				crackajack am 19.02.2009 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> seech am 19.02.2009 18:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für den Preis? Nein Danke! Da bau ich euch was besseres für hundert euro weniger


----------



## Memphis11 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Der Preiss geht sicher in ordnung,trotzdem würde ich mir bei einem Neu PC keine Dual Core CPU mehr kaufen,egal ob imo noch einige Games noch keinen Quad CPU unterstützen.Ich glaube nicht das die Zukunft jetzt auf 2 Kernen sitzen bleibt.


----------



## XIII13 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Boesor am 19.02.2009 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal an die Experten (die sich möglichst keinem der Fanatikerlager von nvidia, ati, amd etc zugehörig fühlen)
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem teil?


Ist schon ein gutes Modell und der Preis geht auch in Ordnung. Aber nichts, was man unbedingt braucht. Gerade die Geforce macht kaum Sinn, selbst bei einer Geforce 8800 lassen sich die Spiele, die nicht mit maximaler Optik laufen an einer Hand abzählen. Es sei denn, man will Spielereien wie 16-Faches Antialiasing und Auflösung im 2000er Bereich.
Das kommt auf die Prioritäten an, die GTX kann schon mehr als 250€ kosten. Beim Prozessor siehts da ähnlich aus, der Arbeitspeicher ist dafür sowieso spottbillig und die Festplatte brauch man eigentlich nur, wenn man sich desöfteren Videos oder Musik läd.
Wenn man genug Geld hat - warum nicht, aber man bekommt auch billiger ein klasse System.


----------



## Quidde (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Meiner hat OCZ Netzteil, P5QL, HD 4850 GS, Kingston Value Ram, Western Digital Festplatte (rund 110 MB/s Lesen und schreiben, trotz Windows auf eben derselben und auf keiner separaten). HD 4850 GS läuft im Windows mit 200/300 und Lüfter ist 0% (=700 UPM = nicht hörbar) bei Spielen je nach Spiel auf 600-700, 2200, (1000 Punkte weniger im 06er) Lüfter 40-45%, immer noch nicht hörbar, zusammen mit 17 Euro Freezer Pro der auf 40% läuft, Gehäuselüfter für 8 Euro und Netzteil ergibt sich ein ganz leichtes surren, er ist aber leiser als mein ehemaliges Notebook., gleicher Stromverbrauch. Alles in allem genau 600€ vor nem Monat + Eigenzusammenbau.
Da beim PCG PC Komponenten für effektiv 50€ mehr verbaut (Eigtl. Nur Graka und Mainboard/Netzteil, wobei das noch zu hinterfragen wäre) wurden, bleiben da 200€ für den Zusammenbau, da ist es schon einwenig schäbig, nichtmal eine CD mit Freeware á la Open Office, Gimp und Co zusammenzustellen, zumindest wird das nicht angepriesen, zumal das Ding ja mit 2,x Sone im Idle bei 0,5 m nen ziemlichen Krach macht, das schafft meine Gainward aus 5cm nicht.
Denke das schafft man ohne weiteres billiger, der Zusammenbauservice bei Alternate kostet 75€, hat man noch 120 - 200 übrig...


----------



## Mentor501 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Hm, naja für das Geld bekommt man sogar bei One mehr/besseren Inhalt.


----------



## Tivoli (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Sehr schöner Rechner,gefällt mir wesentlich besser als der von Gamestar.Da wird noch nicht einmal verraten, welches Netzteil verbaut ist.


----------



## Memphis11 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Quidde am 19.02.2009 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner hat OCZ Netzteil, P5QL, HD 4850 GS, Kingston Value Ram, Western Digital Festplatte (rund 110 MB/s Lesen und schreiben, trotz Windows auf eben derselben und auf keiner separaten). HD 4850 GS läuft im Windows mit 200/300 und Lüfter ist 0% (=700 UPM = nicht hörbar) bei Spielen je nach Spiel auf 600-700, 2200, (1000 Punkte weniger im 06er) Lüfter 40-45%, immer noch nicht hörbar, zusammen mit 17 Euro Freezer Pro der auf 40% läuft, Gehäuselüfter für 8 Euro und Netzteil ergibt sich ein ganz leichtes surren, er ist aber leiser als mein ehemaliges Notebook., gleicher Stromverbrauch. Alles in allem genau 600€ vor nem Monat + Eigenzusammenbau.
> Da beim PCG PC Komponenten für effektiv 50€ mehr verbaut (Eigtl. Nur Graka und Mainboard/Netzteil, wobei das noch zu hinterfragen wäre) wurden, bleiben da 200€ für den Zusammenbau, da ist es schon einwenig schäbig, nichtmal eine CD mit Freeware á la Open Office, Gimp und Co zusammenzustellen, zumindest wird das nicht angepriesen, zumal das Ding ja mit 2,x Sone im Idle bei 0,5 m nen ziemlichen Krach macht, das schafft meine Gainward aus 5cm nicht.
> Denke das schafft man ohne weiteres billiger, der Zusammenbauservice bei Alternate kostet 75€, hat man noch 120 - 200 übrig...


75Eu. zuviel.....Das beste an einem neuen Pc, ist ja das selber zusammenbauen und das testen danach


----------



## German_Ripper (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Ich würde mir alle Komponenten nur noch aus den UK kommen lassen. Da spare ich selbst mit Versand noch mehr als 35% der Gesamtkosten für das vorgestellte Modell. Dank dem schlechten Pfund...
Der Rechner ist ansich für den Preis ok..


----------



## klumsi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Quidde am 19.02.2009 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner hat OCZ Netzteil, P5QL, HD 4850 GS, Kingston Value Ram, Western Digital Festplatte (rund 110 MB/s Lesen und schreiben, trotz Windows auf eben derselben und auf keiner separaten). HD 4850 GS läuft im Windows mit 200/300 und Lüfter ist 0% (=700 UPM = nicht hörbar) bei Spielen je nach Spiel auf 600-700, 2200, (1000 Punkte weniger im 06er) Lüfter 40-45%, immer noch nicht hörbar, zusammen mit 17 Euro Freezer Pro der auf 40% läuft, Gehäuselüfter für 8 Euro und Netzteil ergibt sich ein ganz leichtes surren, er ist aber leiser als mein ehemaliges Notebook., gleicher Stromverbrauch. Alles in allem genau 600€ vor nem Monat + Eigenzusammenbau.
> Da beim PCG PC Komponenten für effektiv 50€ mehr verbaut (Eigtl. Nur Graka und Mainboard/Netzteil, wobei das noch zu hinterfragen wäre) wurden, bleiben da 200€ für den Zusammenbau, da ist es schon einwenig schäbig, nichtmal eine CD mit Freeware á la Open Office, Gimp und Co zusammenzustellen, zumindest wird das nicht angepriesen, zumal das Ding ja mit 2,x Sone im Idle bei 0,5 m nen ziemlichen Krach macht, das schafft meine Gainward aus 5cm nicht.
> Denke das schafft man ohne weiteres billiger, der Zusammenbauservice bei Alternate kostet 75€, hat man noch 120 - 200 übrig...



Hm, nicht schlecht. Aber hast du bedacht, dass du hier einen guten Spiele-PC vorgesetzt bekommst, ohne dafür arbeiten, also umfangreich vergleichen, zu müssen? Und wie viele Leute kennen sich wohl so gut aus wie du? Wie viele gehen in den Laden und kaufen wild bei Media Markt und Co. drauf los? Ziemlich viele, richtig. Meist ist das, aus eigener leidlicher Erfahrung, Mist. Nicht vernünftig aufeinander abgestimmte Teile z.B. Und PC Games ist ja in gewisser Weise ne Vertrauensmarke. Du bekommst also als Laie die - wenn auch nicht bewiesene - Qualität, die du von PC Games erwartest. Und mit dieser "Gewährleistung" macht PC Games das Geschäft. 100 Euro Umsatzbeteiligung für jeden Rechner zum Beispiel (einfache Annahme). PC Games ist so quasi daran gelegen, dass der Rechner gute Kritiken erhält und zufriedene Kunden bedient. Denn wäre das Vertrauen in die Marke weg, würden sie keine Rechner mehr verkaufen. Oh man... ich red mich schon wieder um Kopf und Kragen  Was ich eigentlich sagen will. Mir als (nicht mehr ganz so abrgundtiefer) Laie, gefällt das Angebot. 

Aber PC Games sollte nochmal darüber nachdenken, einen Rechner für die Vollnerds zusammenzustellen. Schön mit nem Quad und SLI-Verbund oder sowas in der Art. Quasi der PCG-PC-Extreme oder sowas. Wobei das wahrscheinlich darauf ankommt, wie gut sich dieser PC hier verkauft und ob es sich sowohl für Alternate als auch... Ach...Ich palaver schon wieder viel zu viel


----------



## crackajack (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				klumsi am 19.02.2009 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber PC Games sollte nochmal darüber nachdenken, einen Rechner für die Vollnerds zusammenzustellen. Schön mit nem Quad und SLI-Verbund oder sowas in der Art. Quasi der PCG-PC-Extreme oder sowas.


Ist wohl eher das Ressort von pcgh, aber könnten sie natürlich machen.

Eher wäre imo aber ein Budgetrechner für kleines Geld interessant.
Für Leute die ordentliche Leistung im Preissegment knapp über Konsolenpreis haben wollen.
Mit einem der günstigen Triple-Cores als CPU und einer 4850 als graka, "nur" 2GB RAM, "nur" 400W Netzteil, kleinerer Festplatte....


----------



## klumsi (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				crackajack am 19.02.2009 21:55 schrieb:
			
		

> klumsi am 19.02.2009 21:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könnte man sogar so bewerben. "Keine Lust auf Konsolen? Der PCGames-1, die perfekte Alternative". Keine schlechte Idee.  Könnte man ja theoretisch auch beide PCs anbieten.


----------



## seech (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Memphis11 am 19.02.2009 19:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preiss geht sicher in ordnung,trotzdem würde ich mir bei einem Neu PC keine Dual Core CPU mehr kaufen,egal ob imo noch einige Games noch keinen Quad CPU unterstützen.Ich glaube nicht das die Zukunft jetzt auf 2 Kernen sitzen bleibt.



Ich bin ja schon lange dafür dass Sony seine Cell-Prozessoren auch für den PC entwickelt, dann läuft der ganze mies portierte Konsolendreck endlich flüssig auf PCs und wir brauchen nicht mal ne anständige Grafikkarte.


----------



## Gerrit79 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Wenn man bei alternate mal genauer in die Komplettsystemrubrik schaut dann entdeckt man noch mehr PC-Games/Hardware PCs, für weniger und für mehr Geld je nach dem was man will.

Ich persönlich würde jedenfalls keinen Rechner mehr mit nur 2 cores nehmen.


----------



## pankojoe (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Was PCGames hier zusammengestellt hat ist totaler Mist:
 Jeder aktuelle Spiele-PC sollte ein Vierkern-Prozessor haben, vor allem da diese nur 10€ teurer (Q6600) als der E8400 ist. Naja, das Mainboard ist ja ganz gut, hat sogar zweimal PCIe, nur zu dumm das dieses nur Crossfire und nicht SLI unterstützt, was bei einer Geforce ja recht praktisch ist. Genügend Speicher und Festplatte ist ja vorhanden, und die Grafikkarte ist recht flott. Doch ein preiswerteres Modell hätte es auch getan, da die grafikkarte schon fast zu gut für die restlichen Komponenten. Eine HD4850 wäre 100€ billiger und kann jedes Spiel mit maximalen Details darstellen, wenn man nicht gerade ein 30-Zoll-Monitor besitzt oder GTA4 spielt.
 Dann noch der stolze Preis von 850€ (ohne Betriebsystem) ist gnadenlos überzogen. PCGames kann sich ja mal ein Beispiel am Gamestar-PC nehmen. Obwohl ich den auch nicht für die Krönung halte, gibts für weniger Geld einen 4-Kerner, Vista und ein Spiel. 

 Liebes PCGames-Team, bitte macht das nächste Mal nicht noch so ein schlechtes Angebot


----------



## seech (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				pankojoe am 19.02.2009 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder aktuelle Spiele-PC sollte ein Vierkern-Prozessor haben, vor allem da diese nur 10€ teurer (Q6600) als der E8400 ist.




Warum? Du hast doch im selben Satz gesagt, dass es ein Spiele-PC ist. Der Unterschied zwischen 2 und 4 Kernen ist marginal bis gar nicht vorhanden. Also bezahlt man einen Mehrpreis für eine Leistung, die gar nicht genutzt wird. Wie gesagt: in Spielen. Und GTA 4 zählt sicher nicht


----------



## Shinizm (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Der Preis ist lächerlich....

Und was Seech´s Kommentar angeht, kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## Provyder (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Ich hab mir vor ca. 4 Monaten einen Quad Q6600, mit geforce 9600gt, 4 gbyte ram, biostar board für 500 öcker inklusive Versandkosten geholt, und bin noch vollkommen zufrieden. Sollten neue Spiele auf meinem Rechner mal streiken, würde es mir vollkommen ausreichen, die Grafikkarte zu ersetzen, dann wäre ich vielleicht auf 600 Euro insgesamt gekommen. Da kann dieser PCGames PC vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht mal im Ansatz mit halten. 

Ich betone nochmal, dass das 4 Monate her ist.


----------



## GorrestFump (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Provyder am 20.02.2009 01:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mir vor ca. 4 Monaten einen Quad Q6600, mit geforce 9600gt, 4 gbyte ram, biostar board für 500 öcker inklusive Versandkosten geholt
> (...)
> Da kann dieser PCGames PC vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nicht mal im Ansatz mit halten.
> 
> Ich betone nochmal, dass das 4 Monate her ist.



Dein System ist dem PCG-PC deutlich unterlegen (vor allem wegen der schwachen Grafikkarte).
Für diese alte und überholte CPU-GPU-Kombi wären mir selbst 500€ (auch vor 4 Monaten) zu schade (gewesen).

Preis und Leistung gehen bei diesem Komplett - PC mit stimmigen Komponenten in Ordnung.
Ein 4-Kerner wäre nett gewesen, aber für 90% der momentanen Spiele noch unnötig.
Ggf. kann man ja nachrüsten wenn der 8400er (irgendwann) gar nicht mehr reichen sollte.
Bis es soweit ist, dann dürfte auch die GTX260 ihre Leistungsgrenze erreicht haben.
Soll heißen: GPU wird CPU überleben und umgekehrt.

Wer nicht selbst zusammenstellen/-bauen will, kann bedenkenlos zugreifen.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				dirtysim am 19.02.2009 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> crackajack am 19.02.2009 18:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann mach es doch. Schreib deine Komponenten auf und wenn möglich bei einem Shop, immerhin sollte der PC dann auch zusammen gebaut werden. Warum? Ganz einfach, wie crackajack schon meinte, ein PC für die breite Masse und diese wollen eben nicht selber 'Hand anlegen & basteln'.

Also zeig uns so einen Rechner ... ich bin gespannt. Von mir aus kannst du auch einzelne Komponenten raussuchen & dann ~100 EUR für den Zusammenbau bzw. Installation / Konfiguration zurechnen. 100 EUR könnte zu wenig sein, aber wir brauchen ja eine Basis zum Diskutieren.


----------



## stockduck (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

So... Falls hier noch immer zweifel sind, wie "teuer" der pc ist, hier eine auflistung:

http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-38268

Deutsche Preise, IMMER der beste händler, IMMER das billigste produkt, OHNE zusammenbau, OHNE verbrauchsmaterialien, 

~€719

Würde man alles bei den günstigsten 2 händlern bestellen, kommt man auf €730 ohne versand.

Rechnete man nun 2x Versand- sagen wir 12,50
dann sind wir bei

€755.

Nun kommt noch die theoretische Zusammenstellung dazu... kostet ca. €70-100. Nehmen wir großzügig €80, somit sind wir bei

€835

Noch ein Vorteil der ein "komplett" PC mit sich bringt ist, dass der komplette PC garantie hat. Ist man nicht so bewandert, und es gibt ein Problem, dann gibt man seinen kompletten PC zurück und lasst- in dem fall- alternate sich damit herumärgern.

Also das Angebot ist fair, nicht mehr und nicht weniger meiner meinung nach. Jemand der keinen PC zusammenbauen kann/will, kann sicherlich zugreifen.


----------



## Raptor (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				seech am 19.02.2009 23:36 schrieb:
			
		

> pankojoe am 19.02.2009 23:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für aktuelle Spiele reicht ein zweikerner da gebe ich dir recht, aber für die Zukunft ist ein Vierkerner besser. Das Problem ist einfach, dass weder zweikern noch vierkern aktuell ordentlich unterstützt werden. Die Frage ist ab wann Spiele bzw. Software auch auf Vierkernsysteme geschrieben wird. Für die Zukunft (2-4Jahre) sollte man einen aktuellen Vierkerner anschaffen. Wobei dann das gesamte System sich ändert und  der Preis eher bei 1600€ (für ein System was locker 2-4 Jahre reichen soll) liegen wird. 
Bei GTAIV, das einzig mir bekannte Spiel bei dem ein Vierkerner Vorteile bringt, ist mir nicht so ganz klar ob es an der schlechten Programmierung liegt oder ob das Spiel auf 4 Kerne ausgelegt ist.
Mal davon abgesehen würde ich mir persönlich wünschen das Mehrkerne insbesonders Vierkerner mehr unterstützt werden. Aber ich denke es ist einfach aufwendiger ein Spiel darauf zu programmieren. Darüber hinaus kommt dann noch die Frage ob man nur Vierkerner unterstützt oder den Rest auch, heißt die Performance auch auf Zweikerner und Einkerner. Früher waren ja Spiele das Zugpferd für neue Rechner, aber ich glaube heute kann man sich das nicht mehr leisten nur für aktuelle HighEnd Rechner zu programmieren. Ein positves Beispiel von damals ist Wing Commander, was nur mit HighEnd Rechner vernünftig lief, ein negatives Beispiel aus der aktuellen Zeit ist Crysis, was dadurch dass es nur vernünftig mit HighEnd Rechner arbeitet weniger Absatz gefunden hat.

@PCGames:
Vielleicht könntet ihr mal da ne Reportage machen, wie es momentan bei den Entwicklern aussieht. Gibt es einen Trend hin zur Unterstützung von MehrKernen oder wird das Thema Mehrkerne bei der Entwicklung nicht großartig beachtet. Mich würde das brennend interessieren und ich denke auch viele andere Gamer hätten an sowas interesse.


----------



## Enisra (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Rabowke am 20.02.2009 08:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mach es doch. Schreib deine Komponenten auf und wenn möglich bei einem Shop, immerhin sollte der PC dann auch zusammen gebaut werden. Warum? Ganz einfach, wie crackajack schon meinte, ein PC für die breite Masse und diese wollen eben nicht selber 'Hand anlegen & basteln'.
> 
> Also zeig uns so einen Rechner ... ich bin gespannt. Von mir aus kannst du auch einzelne Komponenten raussuchen & dann ~100 EUR für den Zusammenbau bzw. Installation / Konfiguration zurechnen. 100 EUR könnte zu wenig sein, aber wir brauchen ja eine Basis zum Diskutieren.



man sollte nach dazu sagen, das es vom Gleichen Händler sein muss, ist ja auch alles von Alternate

Ansonsten ist man als Selberbauer Natürlich immer billiger dran, alleine weil man denn selbst zusammenbastelt und billigere Angebote von verschiedenen Händlern nehmen kann
daher sind die Aussagen die den Rechner rund machen wollen schon fragwürdig
Wenn kann man die Komponenten kritisieren bei denen man anderer Meinung ist, aber doch nicht das es ein Komplettrechner ist

Ich find der ist doch in Ordnung, auch wenn ich trotzdem immer selbst basteln werde


----------



## eX2tremiousU (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				stockduck am 20.02.2009 09:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das Angebot ist fair, nicht mehr und nicht weniger meiner meinung nach. Jemand der keinen PC zusammenbauen kann/will, kann sicherlich zugreifen.


Sehe ich genauso. Gäbe es aktuell (und zukünftig ^^) PC-Spiele die mich halbwegs interessieren würden, und ich auch darauf vertrauen kann, dass die besagten Spiele technisch und inhaltlich relativ fehlerfrei funktionieren (ArmA2   ), dann würde ich mir diesen PCG-Rechner wohl bestellen. Mit Alternate habe ich bisher immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Schnelle Lieferung, problemlose Behandlung von Garantiefällen, netter Kundendienst. Allein diese "Gewissheit" ist mir persönlich den Aufpreis wert.

Vielleicht nächstes Jahr.   

Regards, eX!


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Enisra am 20.02.2009 10:53 schrieb:
			
		

> man sollte nach dazu sagen, das es vom Gleichen Händler sein muss, ist ja auch alles von Alternate


Hab ich doch geschrieben ... gleich am Anfang meines Textes. 



> Ich find der ist doch in Ordnung, auch wenn ich trotzdem immer selbst basteln werde


Dito ... aber es gibt halt Leute die wollen nicht selber basteln, für die ist sowas ideal.


----------



## stockduck (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				eX2tremiousU am 20.02.2009 10:54 schrieb:
			
		

> stockduck am 20.02.2009 09:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig. Der Service von Alternate ist ausgezeichnet


----------



## Provyder (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				GorrestFump am 20.02.2009 07:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Provyder am 20.02.2009 01:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lesen hilft 


> Sollten neue Spiele auf meinem Rechner mal streiken, würde es mir vollkommen ausreichen, die Grafikkarte zu ersetzen, dann wäre ich vielleicht auf 600 Euro insgesamt gekommen.



Was den Prozessor betrifft ist Quadcore wohl aktueller als Dual Core.
Darüber hinaus kann man den mit Leichtigkeit übertakten.


----------



## Burfi (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Also mal im Ernst jetzt:
Auch ohne den Preis jetzt zu berücksichtigen (der ist sowieso viel zu hoch):

1. wie kann man einen PC in der Klasse bauen ohne Frontkühler, bzw ohne überhaupt irgendeinen Luftstrom zur Grafikkarte?

2. Wie zum Teufel kommt man auf die Idee ein Mainboard mir Crossfire Chipsatz mit ner Geforce auszustatten?!?!

Also ganz im Ernst wer den PC zusammengestellt hat der hat eindrucksvoll bewiesen das er 0 Ahnung hat.


----------



## Rabowke (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Burfi am 20.02.2009 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal im Ernst jetzt:
> Auch ohne den Preis jetzt zu berücksichtigen (der ist sowieso viel zu hoch):


Was zu beweisen wäre ... lies dir bitte erstmal alle Kommentare durch und überzeug uns vom Gegenteil.



> 1. wie kann man einen PC in der Klasse bauen ohne Frontkühler, bzw ohne überhaupt irgendeinen Luftstrom zur Grafikkarte?


Bis dato hatten alle meine PCs noch nie (!) einen Frontkühler oder ähnliche Kühler im Tower... und das obwohl ich eine 8800GTX habe. Warum? Mein Tower ist aus dem Jahr 1999 / 2000 gewesen und seitdem hat sich nur das Innenleben gewechselt.

Erst mein neuer Tower, Lian-Li, hat einen Frontkühler.



> 2. Wie zum Teufel kommt man auf die Idee ein Mainboard mir Crossfire Chipsatz mit ner Geforce auszustatten?!?!


Warum nicht? Selbst ich hab ein SLi Board aber noch nie den Gedanken gehabt SLi tatsächlich einzusetzen.


----------



## stockduck (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Burfi am 20.02.2009 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Also mal im Ernst jetzt:
> Auch ohne den Preis jetzt zu berücksichtigen (der ist sowieso viel zu hoch):
> 
> 1. wie kann man einen PC in der Klasse bauen ohne Frontkühler, bzw ohne überhaupt irgendeinen Luftstrom zur Grafikkarte?
> ...



Na du bist mir ja auch ein spezialist.

Ad1)

Durch den 12cm lüfter hinten kann es durchaus sein, dass es im gehäuse kühl genug ist, ohne dass die graka probleme macht

Ad2) Jedes (aktuelle) MB mit Intel-Chipsatz ist automatisch Crossfire-ready. Wo ist dein Problem, dass ATI seine Crossfire-Lizenz verschenkt, im Gegenzug zu nVidia?

Aber gott sei dank hast du soviel ahnung


----------



## GorrestFump (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Für die Sparfuchs-Experten mal so als Vergleich:

PCG-PC - Komplett und funktionstüchtig
~880€ (inkl. Versand)

PCG-PC bei Alternate selbst zusammengestellt: 
~817 Euro (inkl. Versand)

PCG-PC günstigst, Suchmaschine bei sieben verschiedenen Händlern (jeweils per Vorkasse): 
~754 Euro (inkl. Versand, kumulierte Bestellungen berücksichtigt)


Sparpotential im einzelnen:

PCG-PC Alternate vs. günstigste Einzelteile: 14,3%

PCG-PC Alternate vs. Alternate-Einzelteile: 7,2%

günstigste Einzelteile vs. Alternate-Einzelteile: 7,1%


Fazit:
Aufwand (rumsuchen, per Vorkasse bezahlen, bei mehreren Händlern anmelden, Zusammenbauen) und Risiko (kommen die Teile an, Service, krieg' ich das Zusammenbauen gebacken?) macht sich bezahlt.
Die Frage stellt sich jedoch in welcher Relation.


----------



## Burfi (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

wer sagt denn das man SLI einsetzen muss?
aber was soll so was einen PC mit einem de facto falschen Mainbaord auszustatten, wenn es gleichwertige und gleichteure SLI Mainboards gibt?

Und mal im ernst ich hatte schon bei meiner alten X800 Pro probleme ohne front Kühler, bei meiner alten X1950XT, kam es zu bleuscreens dank überhitzung, als ich noch keinen front Kühler hatte... und das mit der 8800 GTX (die ich ja zZ selbst beitze) ist ja wohl mal ein Unding, hier ist es meiner Meinung nach zwingend erforderlich einen Luftstom hin zur Grafikkarte zu haben


----------



## Burfi (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				stockduck am 20.02.2009 13:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ad2) Jedes (aktuelle) MB mit Intel-Chipsatz ist automatisch Crossfire-ready. Wo ist dein Problem, dass ATI seine Crossfire-Lizenz verschenkt, im Gegenzug zu nVidia?
> 
> Aber gott sei dank hast du soviel ahnung


Ja das sagt der richtige der direkt seine eigene Absolute Ahnung darstellen muss....
Denn wer hat denn gesagt das das nicht stimt??
Klar ist das so, trotzdem immer noch die Sinnfrage: Warum ein mainboard das de facto nur (sofern gewünscht) Crossfire einsetzen kann mit einer Geforce ausstatten? Warum nicht ein gleichteures SLI Mainboard?


----------



## Memphis11 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Burfi am 20.02.2009 13:39 schrieb:
			
		

> stockduck am 20.02.2009 13:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie wäre es mit einem Mainboard mit weder Sli noch Crossfire  Braucht sowiso (fast) kein Mensch


----------



## Burfi (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Memphis11 am 20.02.2009 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Burfi am 20.02.2009 13:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok dem würde ich auch uneingeschräbnkt zustimmen, man rüstet meist eh gleich weiter auf als sich eine 2. kaufen.....


----------



## stockduck (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Burfi am 20.02.2009 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 20.02.2009 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur sowas ist schwer zu bekommen


----------



## Quidde (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				klumsi am 19.02.2009 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Quidde am 19.02.2009 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe in dem Sinne ja nix gegen die Komponenten, der Preis...naja...ca. 100€ bleiben da bei PCG schon hängen...
Ich bin nur der Meinung dass man, wenn man schon den Zocker mit Technik-Nullplan bedienen möchte, es etwas sinnfrei ist keine Software beizulegen, zumindest Freeware wäre doch angebracht, wenn man eh jeden Monat Heft DvDs mit ähnlichen Inhalten erstellt. Und einen Gamer PC ohne Windows anzubieten ist ja quasi ne Aufforderung zum Raubkopieren...
Naja wie auch immer, mir wären 2,x bis 3 sone einfach zu krass, ich hab und benutz keine Kopfhörer und will meine Ruhe wenn ich am Rechner surfe/arbeite ohne Hintergrundberieselung


----------



## JohnCarpenter (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Als sorglos-Paket für den "Casual"-Kunden ist das Angebot sicher in Ordnung. Aber bei Komplettsystemen ist es eigentlich üblich, dass ein (billiges) vorinstalliertes OEM Betriebssystem inklusive ist. (Besonders nett finde ich die Doppellizenzen, wo man beim ersten Start entscheiden kann, ob Vista oder XP installiert werden soll).
Wer spezielle Anforderungen hat, wird sich so oder so seine Komponenten selbst zusammenstellen.


----------



## moskitoo (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				pankojoe am 19.02.2009 23:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Was PCGames hier zusammengestellt hat ist totaler Mist:
> Jeder aktuelle Spiele-PC sollte ein Vierkern-Prozessor haben, vor allem da diese nur 10€ teurer (Q6600) als der E8400 ist. Naja, das Mainboard ist ja ganz gut, hat sogar zweimal PCIe, nur zu dumm das dieses nur Crossfire und nicht SLI unterstützt, was bei einer Geforce ja recht praktisch ist. Genügend Speicher und Festplatte ist ja vorhanden, und die Grafikkarte ist recht flott. Doch ein preiswerteres Modell hätte es auch getan, da die grafikkarte schon fast zu gut für die restlichen Komponenten. Eine HD4850 wäre 100€ billiger und kann jedes Spiel mit maximalen Details darstellen, wenn man nicht gerade ein 30-Zoll-Monitor besitzt oder GTA4 spielt.
> Dann noch der stolze Preis von 850€ (ohne Betriebsystem) ist gnadenlos überzogen. PCGames kann sich ja mal ein Beispiel am Gamestar-PC nehmen. Obwohl ich den auch nicht für die Krönung halte, gibts für weniger Geld einen 4-Kerner, Vista und ein Spiel.
> 
> Liebes PCGames-Team, bitte macht das nächste Mal nicht noch so ein schlechtes Angebot




Im Moment bringt ein Vierkernprozessor bei den wenigesten Spielen einen Vorteil. Bei den meisten ist wohl der E8400 flotter unterwegs als der Q6600. Außerdem ist der E8400 bereits im 45nm Verfahren gefertigt und nicht wie der Q6600 im 65nm-Verfahren. Was weniger Energieverbrauch und weniger Abwärme zur Folge hat. Wenn dann würde wohl der Phenom II 920 eine alternative darstellen, aber keinesfalls der Q6600.

Mit einer HD4850 hätte man 15% einbußen bei den Frames (Durchschnitt) und könnte 11,5% des Gesamtpreises einsparen. Ich bin auch der Meinung dass es in einem aktuellen Spiele PC schon einen HD4780 oder GTX260 sein darf. 

Beim Board muss ich dir zustimmen, auch wenn ich von SLI bzw. Crossfire nichts halte (mircoruckler), wäre ein Board mit SLI-Unterstützung, oder nur 1x PCIe besser. 

Trotzdem halte ich die Zusammenstellung durchaus sinnig. Auch wenn ich ein anderes Board wählen würde.  Und die Combo E8400+GTX260 ist völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Shinizm (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Kleines Case ohne nennenswerte Lüftung, Netzteil oben im Case und dazu noch langweilige Optik.
Für den Preis hätte ich da um einiges mehr erwartet. Wie alle Fertig-Rechner zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung, ach wenn Graka und Prozessor sehr gut sind....aber das Case....also mal ehrlich. -_-


----------



## marcial (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Shinizm am 20.02.2009 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleines Case ohne nennenswerte Lüftung, Netzteil oben im Case und dazu noch langweilige Optik.
> Für den Preis hätte ich da um einiges mehr erwartet.



Bisschen schwachsinniger Kommentar, wie viele andere ähnliche auch.

Als ob PCG jetzt en Komplettsystem rausbringt, an dem sie 5 Euro verdienen. 

Ein Komplettsystem kostet immer mehr als die Einzelkompenenten. Was solls? Die Gründe sind ja offentsichtlich. Guck ma was andere Komplettsysteme kosten oder was der Zusammenbau eines PCs kostet. 

Im Prinzip kann ich auch nur wiederholen was andere schon auf sowas geantwortet haben.



> Wie alle Fertig-Rechner zu teuer für die gebotene Leistung.



Wenn du begriffen hast, dass Fertig Rechner teurer sind, warum beschwerst du dich dann noch?


----------



## Leertaste (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Boesor am 19.02.2009 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt mal an die Experten (die sich möglichst keinem der Fanatikerlager von nvidia, ati, amd etc zugehörig fühlen)
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem teil?


Ich hätte ein Enermax MODU-Netzteil genommen sowie ein Gigabyte EP45-DS3, da ersteres flexibler ist und letzteres eine bessere Ausstattung bietet und nicht mehr kostet.

Der Boxed Lüfter könnte unangenehm laut sein und das Gehäuse sieht nicht wirklich geräumig aus.

Allerdings sollte man, wenn man ihn selbst zusammen baut knappe 150€ sparen können.


----------



## Chris130 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Ich finde die Zusammenstellung nicht so ideal. Leistungsmäßig erzielt sie sicher gute Werte, aber wie siehts aus mit der Aufrüstbarkeit? Der Sockel 775 wurde abgelöst durch den 1366, daher würde ich eher auf AM3 setzen. Für OCer wäre ein besser gekühltes Gehäuse und ein "nicht-boxed" Kühler geeignet.


----------



## GorrestFump (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Leertaste am 21.02.2009 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Boesor am 19.02.2009 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die aktuellen Boxed-Lüfter von Intel für die Core2Duos sind eigentlich recht leise und Leistungsstark - OC ist auch damit gut machbar (mein 6550 läuft auf 3,4GHz 24/7 mit Boxed ursprünglich 2333MHz, der E8400 hat auch mit boxed ein sehr gutes OC-Potential)

Da ich nicht umsonst rumgergerchnet und rumgesucht haben will hier noch mal mein post aus Seite zwei, damit diese utopische Preishalbwahrheiten mal aufhören:



			
				GorrestFump am 20.02.2009 13:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Für die Sparfuchs-Experten mal so als Vergleich:
> 
> PCG-PC - Komplett und funktionstüchtig
> ~880€ (inkl. Versand)
> ...


----------



## olstyle (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Wer sich für die Herkunft der Zusammenstellung interessiert sollte hier mal reinschauen:
http://www.pcgames.de/?menu=0901&s=thread&bid=9&tid=7556430&x=35
Da wurden z.B. auch schon Boxed-Kühler und Mobo diskutiert.

Allerdings scheint man das Budget dann doch etwas höher angesetzt zu haben als ursprünglich geplant.


----------



## Crysisheld (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				marcial am 21.02.2009 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Shinizm am 20.02.2009 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So schwachsinning finde ich den Kommentar aber gar nicht, wenn du im Internet stöberst bekommst du nämlich schon einen Komplett PC mit QuadCore 2,4 Ghz, 3GB RAM und 9600GT für 699 EUR von ACER. Klar werden einige wieder lästern wie schlecht Acer ist, aber FEAR2 und Crysis laufen auch auf dem ACER System mit sehr hohen Details flüssig und da sind dann mal 170 EUR gespart...


----------



## Berghammer71 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Na - für jemanden der Null Ahnung hat ist eine
Empfehlung einer Zeitschrift immer gut.

Die Komponenten werden auf Dauer noch viel Spass bringen, der taugt noch in 1-4 Jahren
was der Rechner.

Vom Preis her, sowas ändert sich täglich, sicherlich kann man hier nach unten ect. gehen -
aber warum nicht die Leute unterstützen die tagtäglich diskutieren und für uns testen?

Man kann jeden komplett Rechner günstiger oder besser bauen - in der Richtung argumentieren ist sinnlos.

Da ich mich nur einige Jahre mit dem Bereich beschäftige, selbst alles an- umbauen kann und trotzdem noch ab und dann ne Frage hab -
dürft es für den Normal User ne Erlösung sein, selbst wenn andere mal 100 Euro günstiger oder teurer sind.

Was mir am Rechner auffiel:

- kein unnötiges Zeugs dran
- optimale Lüftung
- Bester Prozessor in Preis/Leistung

preislich völlig ok - auch wenn sich nicht alle dieses System leisten können.


----------



## Crusader91 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Die Dinger sprießen ja wie die Pilze ausm Boden. Erst die Flut an PCGH-Rechnern und jetzt hier noch. Da hat man die Qual der Wahl


----------



## prodocg (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

omg schon wieder oben die "news" ... wollt ihr den rechner nich gleich als startseite einrichten?


----------



## ING (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

wieiviel pcg beim kauf eines rechners wohl mitverdient?  
würd mich jedenfalls nicht wundern wenn die "news" in den nächsten tagen noch ein paarmal an die spitze der news gepusht wird, kennt man hier ja bereits zu genüge


----------



## Shinizm (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				marcial am 21.02.2009 00:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Shinizm am 20.02.2009 20:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich zerpflüge Deinen Comment mal nicht so wie Du meinen, obwohl es offensichtlich ist das Du keine Ahnung hast. 
1. beschwerre ich mich nicht und 2. kostet das zusammenbauen keinen Cent, wenn man es selber macht.
Aber kauf doch das Ding, hällt Dich niemand von ab. Geldsparen und vernünftige Optik sind halt nicht jedermanns Sache..mir ist es völlig wurscht.


----------



## chrosey123456 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Der Rechner ist völlig in Ordnung
finde das der super zusammengestellt ist, außerdem kein unötiger schnick schnack.


----------



## hightake (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Kann man den PC  per Rechnung bezahlen?


----------



## Boesor (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				hightake am 21.02.2009 14:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man den PC  per Rechnung bezahlen?



Das werden dir die AGBs unserer Freunde von Alternate verraten können.

www.alternate.de


----------



## reneeee (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Ich meine mich zu erinnern,das ihr in eurem test zu GTA 4 geschrieben habt,das ein core 2 duo schon dafür zu schwach sei !? dann hätte es sich ja mit der zukunftsscherheit schon erledigt. für das geld hätte es aber zumindest schon ein 6400 quad (oder vergleichbarens )sein müssen.


----------



## Grazgur (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

ole nachdem buffed genau den selben schrott mit seinen Logo beklebt macht es nun auch PC Games bald kommt dann der PC Action PC der genau sas selbe is nur mit anderen Aufkleber....
In den Kommentaren bei buffed wurde auch schon aufgelistet warum das ding ca 130€ zu teuer is...


----------



## Konsolenkiller (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Alles für sich allein gut, zusammen einfach nur zu teuer, schade dass sich PC-Games zu solchen Preisen hinreissen lässt...


----------



## Crusader91 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Immer wieder das gleiche...
Ein C2D auf dem P5Q Pro, PRO82+ Netzteil, RAM con A-DATA, SpinPoint F1 mit 640GB und eben ein Mittelklasse Gehäuse von CM mit nem schön großen Aufkleber drauf der das Ding ordentlich verunstaltet.

Wie gesagt...die Dinger schießen ohne wirkliche Logik wie die Pilze ausm Boden^^


----------



## lenymo (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Nichts für mich der Tower taugt für meine Verhältnisse nix und die Festplatte ist auch zu klein 1TB sollte heute mindestens drin sein.


----------



## JaniboY-12 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

wer übers gehäuse nölt: es ist sehr wohl zum übertakten geeignet. mein c2q läuft auf 1,3v in verbindung mit nur einem gehäuselüfter hinten 24/7 stabil, kerntemperaturen unter 60°

da ich wie viele andere nur eine festplatte verbaut habe, konnte ich den festplattenkäfig entfernen. das schafft eine menge platz, für meine bedürfnisse reicht das gehäuse völlig aus, wozu sollte es größer sein?
die festplatte kommt dadurch in einem der oberen 3,5" plätze gut unter.

kabel lassen sich in meinem fall sehr gut verstecken, im vergleich zum pcg-pc ist euer pc das reinste chaos


----------



## megagamer100 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Konsolenkiller am 21.02.2009 16:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Alles für sich allein gut, zusammen einfach nur zu teuer, schade dass sich PC-Games zu solchen Preisen hinreissen lässt...


Stimmt ich finde ATI is billiger und geiler als Nvidia


----------



## megagamer100 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				megagamer100 am 21.02.2009 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Konsolenkiller am 21.02.2009 16:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


und dann noch DDR2 also für über 800€ naja


----------



## lenymo (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				JaniboY-12 am 21.02.2009 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> wer übers gehäuse nölt: es ist sehr wohl zum übertakten geeignet. mein c2q läuft auf 1,3v in verbindung mit nur einem gehäuselüfter hinten 24/7 stabil, kerntemperaturen unter 60°


Jo aber nicht im Hochsommer aufm Dachboden


----------



## JaniboY-12 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				lenymo am 21.02.2009 21:19 schrieb:
			
		

> JaniboY-12 am 21.02.2009 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann dreht eben der cpu-kühler mal schneller als 40% (Freezer 7 Pro)


----------



## GorrestFump (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Wird die news jetzt jeden tag neu gepostet?
Steht ja eh schon in den Top-3


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				GorrestFump am 22.02.2009 12:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Wird die news jetzt jeden tag neu gepostet?
> Steht ja eh schon in den Top-3



naja
mittlerweile kennt man doch die Praktik
ob man die auch gut finden muss ist was anderes
aber wer würde das bei Eigenwerbung jetzt nicht auch machen


----------



## santaclaus333 (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Hey PCG, langsam ist mal gut, ja? Ich bin ja Werbung in den News bei euch gewöhnt, aber wenn die gleiche Werbung jeden Tag neu als "News" da steht, ist das zu viel des Guten.


----------



## schmerk (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Reichts jetzt nicht langsam? Is echt sinnlos geworden hier ma in den News zu schaun wenn eh jeden Tag dasselbe kommt...


----------



## prodocg (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				schmerk am 22.02.2009 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Reichts jetzt nicht langsam? Is echt sinnlos geworden hier ma in den News zu schaun wenn eh jeden Tag dasselbe kommt...



jop mir reichts jetz...pcg-lesezeichen gelöscht.

r.i.p


----------



## X3niC (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

wow ihr seid knallhart


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				X3niC am 22.02.2009 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> wow ihr seid knallhart



vorallem weil irgendwie so getan wird
als ob keine anderen News kommen würden


----------



## Leertaste (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Crysisheld am 21.02.2009 09:03 schrieb:
			
		

> So schwachsinning finde ich den Kommentar aber gar nicht, wenn du im Internet stöberst bekommst du nämlich schon einen Komplett PC mit QuadCore 2,4 Ghz, 3GB RAM und 9600GT für 699 EUR von ACER. Klar werden einige wieder lästern wie schlecht Acer ist, aber FEAR2 und Crysis laufen auch auf dem ACER System mit sehr hohen Details flüssig und da sind dann mal 170 EUR gespart...


Zwischen der GTX 260 und der 9600GT liegen Welten und zwar zu Gunsten der GTX260...die 170€ sind damit sehr bitter und machen sich überhaupt nicht bezahlt. Zu dem braucht man wirklich noch keinen QuadCore...noch nicht.


----------



## lenymo (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				JaniboY-12 am 22.02.2009 06:03 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 21.02.2009 21:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keine Ahnung ob das bei den Temperaturen bei mir unterm Dach im Sommer reicht, bin auf jeden Fall froh das ich beim letzten mal als ich mir einen Rechner zusammen gestellt habe etwas mehr für mein Thermaltake Armor Gehäuse ausgegeben habe nun kackt mir die Kiste im Sommer nicht mehr ab. Vorher hab ich es mit einen 0815 Tower auf eine  CPU Temperatur von über 103 Grad gebracht das war der Wert den das Bios angezeigt hat nach dem er wieder angesprungen ist, muss also beim Notaus noch heißer gewesen sein. Der Prozessor hats aber glücklicherweise überlebt.


----------



## marcial (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Shinizm am 21.02.2009 13:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich zerpflüge Deinen Comment mal nicht so wie Du meinen, obwohl es offensichtlich ist das Du keine Ahnung hast.
> 1. beschwerre ich mich nicht und 2. kostet das zusammenbauen keinen Cent, wenn man es selber macht.
> Aber kauf doch das Ding, hällt Dich niemand von ab. Geldsparen und vernünftige Optik sind halt nicht jedermanns Sache..mir ist es völlig wurscht.



Genau, es kann nämlich absolut *jeder* seinen PC selbst zusammenbauen. Deswegen kauft auch niemand Komplettsysteme und die werden überall nur zum Spass angeboten.

Oh Mann...


----------



## Gerry (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				megagamer100 am 21.02.2009 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt ich finde ATI is billiger und geiler als Nvidia





			
				megagamer100 am 21.02.2009 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> und dann noch DDR2 also für über 800€ naja



 Wenn die geistige Sonne tief steht, werfen selbst Zwerge lange Schatten.

...und manche gar keinen.


----------



## powerpill-pacman (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Wieso steht erst mit dem Einbau"4 GB DDR2-800 RAM von A-Data" die Option für ein 64Bit-System offen? Es ist doch eher so, dass die 4GB meistens nicht vollständig genutzt werden, wenn kein solches installiert wird. Ist nicht wirklich ein Problem, aber klingt doch allzu sehr nach Marketinggeschwurbel. Abgesehen davon sind 869€ ohne OS nicht wirklich preiswert.


----------



## OberstSchmidt (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Hey,
kann ich den auch auf Raten kaufen??? 
 o.O


----------



## OberstSchmidt (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

ach nee.. Alternate.. danke! muss net sein....


----------



## Raptor (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				OberstSchmidt am 23.02.2009 10:50 schrieb:
			
		

> ach nee.. Alternate.. danke! muss net sein....


Wieso haben eigentlich einige Leute was gegen Alterneate? Habt ihr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht oder was? Ich habe bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrungen bei Alternate gemacht. Die Preise gehen in der Regel in Ordnung und der Service war immer Top.


----------



## Atropa (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Raptor am 23.02.2009 11:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso haben eigentlich einige Leute was gegen Alterneate? Habt ihr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht oder was? Ich habe bis jetzt nur positive Erfahrungen bei Alternate gemacht. Die Preise gehen in der Regel in Ordnung und der Service war immer Top.



Der Meinung mit dem Service bei Alternate war ich eigentlich auch immer, bis ich eines Tages eine Reklamation einer Falschlieferung hatte......das richtige Teil kam nach gerade mal zwei Monate Wartezeit und etlichen "freundlichen" Mails mit anschliessender Fristsetzung an. 
Danach war Alternate für mich eigentlich gestorben, wenn da nicht noch eine Gutschrift offen wäre, die ich bereits seit zwei weiteren Bestellungen verzweifelt verrechnet haben möchte. Aber anscheinend ist man dem gengenüber seitens Alternate nicht gewillt und macht so, als sei diese nicht vorhanden, obwohl ich sogar den Gutschriftsbeleg bei mir liegen habe.

Dazu ist die Ware auch nicht mehr so gut verpackt wie es schon war, mal von den behäbigen Reaktionszeiten bei Bestellungen von lagernder Ware abgesehen, daher gibt es für mich kein Argument mehr dafür, dass man bei Alternate etwas mehr bezahlt, aber dafür den besseren "Service" erhält, denn aus meiner Warte aus gesehen ist der Service bei Alternate lange nicht mehr das, was es auch schon war.


----------



## Raptor (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Atropa am 23.02.2009 12:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Meinung mit dem Service bei Alternate war ich eigentlich auch immer, bis ich eines Tages eine Reklamation einer Falschlieferung hatte......das richtige Teil kam nach gerade mal zwei Monate Wartezeit und etlichen "freundlichen" Mails mit anschliessender Fristsetzung an.
> Danach war Alternate für mich eigentlich gestorben, wenn da nicht noch eine Gutschrift offen wäre, die ich bereits seit zwei weiteren Bestellungen verzweifelt verrechnet haben möchte. Aber anscheinend ist man dem gengenüber seitens Alternate nicht gewillt und macht so, als sei diese nicht vorhanden, obwohl ich sogar den Gutschriftsbeleg bei mir liegen habe.
> 
> Dazu ist die Ware auch nicht mehr so gut verpackt wie es schon war, mal von den behäbigen Reaktionszeiten bei Bestellungen von lagernder Ware abgesehen, daher gibt es für mich kein Argument mehr dafür, dass man bei Alternate etwas mehr bezahlt, aber dafür den besseren "Service" erhält, denn aus meiner Warte aus gesehen ist der Service bei Alternate lange nicht mehr das, was es auch schon war.


Dann scheint sich das verschlechtert zu haben, ich hatte früher nur gute Erfahrungen mit alternate, wobei ich auch wenn ich will direkt da vorbeifahren kann. Anscheinend ist dann mit der Größe der Service schlechter geworden.


----------



## ING (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

wer sich einen computer zusammenbasteln lassen will sollte ins computerfachgeschäft (!) seines vertrauens gehen und sich dort auch richtig beraten lassen und wenns dann mal ein problem kann man gleich hinfahren anstatt sich mit som dämlichen support rumärgern zu müssen, macht nur stress.

außerdem ist das fachgeschäft in der regel auch noch viel günstiger als irgendwelche versandhäuser. habs mal nachgerechnet, würde ich mir den pcg pc im fachgeschäft so zusammenbasteln lassen würd ich fast 100 € einsparen und hätte dazu noch eine persönliche beratung. also lasst die finger von solchen geldmacherei geschäftsideen!


----------



## Rabowke (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				ING am 23.02.2009 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> wer sich einen computer zusammenbasteln lassen will sollte ins computerfachgeschäft (!) seines vertrauens gehen und sich dort auch richtig beraten lassen und wenns dann mal ein problem kann man gleich hinfahren anstatt sich mit som dämlichen support rumärgern zu müssen, macht nur stress.
> 
> außerdem ist das fachgeschäft in der regel auch noch viel günstiger als irgendwelche versandhäuser. habs mal nachgerechnet, würde ich mir den pcg pc im fachgeschäft so zusammenbasteln lassen würd ich fast 100 € einsparen und hätte dazu noch eine persönliche beratung. also lasst die finger von solchen geldmacherei geschäftsideen!


Ich nehm dein Text einfach mal als Beispiel ... bringt doch mal bitte Nachweise für eure Behauptungen zwecks den Kosten.

Ein Ladengeschäft kann im Grunde nicht günstiger sein, soll ich dir das jetzt betriebswirtschaftlich vorrechnen wieso das nie der Fall sein kann? Ich denke nicht.

Hier in Berlin gibt es auch nicht soviele Läden, die ich als Computerfachgeschäft bezeichnen würde. Mir fällt nur Atelco, K&M sowie JE Computer ein ... die haben aber keine besseren Preise als so ein Versandhandel.

Ich lass mich wirklich gerne eines besseren belehren wenn mir mal jemand Nachweis bringen würde, wo er was wie genau besser bekommt.


----------



## Quidde (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				ING am 23.02.2009 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> wer sich einen computer zusammenbasteln lassen will sollte ins computerfachgeschäft (!) seines vertrauens gehen und sich dort auch richtig beraten lassen und wenns dann mal ein problem kann man gleich hinfahren anstatt sich mit som dämlichen support rumärgern zu müssen, macht nur stress.
> 
> außerdem ist das fachgeschäft in der regel auch noch viel günstiger als irgendwelche versandhäuser. habs mal nachgerechnet, würde ich mir den pcg pc im fachgeschäft so zusammenbasteln lassen würd ich fast 100 € einsparen und hätte dazu noch eine persönliche beratung. also lasst die finger von solchen geldmacherei geschäftsideen!



und reinzufällig gehört dir genau solch ein Fachgeschäft, ja?


----------



## ING (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Rabowke am 23.02.2009 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lass mich wirklich gerne eines besseren belehren wenn mir mal jemand Nachweis bringen würde, wo er was wie genau besser bekommt.


als ebenfalls berliner helf ich dir gerne weiter 

http://www.csv.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A0405539

als basissystem 655€

- 150€ (9800 raus)
+ 250€ (gtx rein)
+ 50€  (plus 2 gb ram)
= 800€

hast sogar ne größere platte (1tb)

verhandeln kann man mit den auch und als stammkunde kriegste auch noch rabatt 



			
				Quidde am 23.02.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> und reinzufällig gehört dir genau solch ein Fachgeschäft, ja?


nein. was soll der spruch? heute noch nicht gestenkert?


----------



## Gunter (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Quidde am 23.02.2009 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ING am 23.02.2009 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rein zufällig arbeite ICH in so einem fachgeschäft, und muss seiner aussage ebenfalls widersprechen. ein reiner online-versand braucht kaum personal (= geld) für beratung, support und dergleichen, bei einem (kompetenten!) fachhändler sieht das anders aus. nenn mir bitte einen fachhändler, der deutlich billiger ist als hardwareversand, mindfactory, alternate etc. und dann auch noch tollen service bietet. würde mich wundern, wie der das finanziert, und meinen chef sicher auch.  

edit:


			
				ING am 23.02.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.csv.de/artinfo.php?artnr=A0405539


noname-gehäuse
noname-netzteil
noname-ram
veraltetes P35-board (statt P45)
die 9800GT entspricht maximal 120 euro, nicht 150

nicht böse gemeint, aber dieser vergleich hinkt.


----------



## Quidde (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				ING am 23.02.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 23.02.2009 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Milchmädchenrechnung, wie mein Vorredner bereits sagte, noch billigeres gehäuse, mainboard und v.a. das netzteil...Gehäuselüfter? Sollteste bei ner 260 GTX und den restlichen Komponenten schon drinne haben. Und ob der Umbau eines Komplettsystems zwangsweise Gratis ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Das größte Manko am PC G PC ist für mich nach wie vor nicht unbdingt der Preis, wenn auch der strittig ist, aber dass das Ding 3 Sone oder eben 35 DB aus nem halben Meter Entfernung schafft ist ein Unding. Soll hier mal ein PC Games Redakteur sagen, er würde bei dem Lärm dauerhaft Arbeiten wollen, ob nun spielen oder layout/textarbeit...Man wird ja kaum in den Büros die Shooter auf extra laut spielen dürfen und von geschlossenen Kopfhörern am Scheibtisch würd ich die Krätze kriegen.


----------



## ING (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Quidde am 23.02.2009 17:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ob der Umbau eines Komplettsystems zwangsweise Gratis ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


da wird bestimmt kein extra geld anfallen weil er ja eh erst zusammengebaut werden muss, steht doch in der beschreibung.

als ram hatte ich den gleichen eingeplant wie bei dem pcg pc sonst hätte ich nur die hälfte drauf gerechnet (siehe komponenten auf der seite) 

ok, das mainboard weiß ich nicht, bin da kein kenner aber mit dem netzteil würde sich bestimmt was drehen lassen wenn man ne kleinere festplatte nimmt wie beim pcg pc.

wollte nur mal vorrechnen das man auch mit richtigen support es billiger oder zumindestens zum gleichen preis kriegen kann.


----------



## ING (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				ING am 23.02.2009 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Quidde am 23.02.2009 17:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Enisra (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

ja ne Toll
Andere Teile nehmen und dann behaupten das es billiger geht
ähm ja ne ist klar

nach der Strategie bekomm ich auch einen Ferarrie billiger nur dass das hinterher dann ein Fiat ist   

mal echt
wenn das zu teuer sein soll, die verwendeten Teile stehen alle da und Alternate bietet einen PC-Konfigurator oder Postet einen Link von einem anderen Händler der einen ähnlichen PC
aber behaupten das sei zu teuer ohne sondt was, ist eigentlich nur mehr reines Stänkern


----------



## Quidde (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				ING am 23.02.2009 17:41 schrieb:
			
		

> ING am 23.02.2009 17:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Netzteil, Mainboard und Grafikkarte sowie Speicher kosten ca. 225€ (50 + 20 + 130 +25 und das aber nur bei den billigsten Internethändlern, effektiv bei deinem tollen Service händler wohl eher 250 - 275€ wenn verfügbar) mehr, die festplatte vielleicht 20 weniger, wenn überhaupt, also sagen wir 200€ auf deine hütte drauf, wobei ja das gehäuse noch gurke ist und wohl auch kein gehäuselüfter, also vlt. wieder 20 drauf.
Wenn wir jetzt mal die knapp 80 bis 90€ wegrechnen die PC G an dem PC verdient, kostet der PC G PC noch runde 780 bis 800 (inkl. Versand) bei Alternate mit Zusammenbau und damit auch mit Service aus einer Hand, dein PC aber mittlerweile leider schon um die 850, angeblich mit Zusammenbau, angeblich mit den richtigen Komponenten (wobei das als Fragezeichen im Raum steht) und dazu kommen noch 50€ Versand, wenn man keine csv vertretung in der Nähe hat. Ein Alternate Ladengeschäft gibt es ja auch, soweit ich weiß, folglich dürfte man entweder beiden die Versandkosten und umständlicheren Service anrechnen oder beides nicht, da du ja ebenfalls die Möglichkeit eines Ladengeschäfts bei Alternate hast.
Zumal ich noch dazu die vermeintlich bessere Kompetenz von CSV anzweifeln möchte, da die bei Alternate ausordentlich gut sein soll...inklusive Auskünfte wie "verbaute gtx 260 chips auf Zotac", "Farbe der Platine wenn neue Revision der GTX" usw. und sofort...also Spezialwissen...und da können viele Fachhändler eben nicht mithalten, da dort z.T. kein besseres Wissen als in der PC Entwurfsabteilung vom Mädchenmarkt vorhanden ist.
Das mag auf kleine Händler nicht zu treffen, auf die großen allemal, PC Spezi, Vobis etc.


----------



## grossesmannes (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Also das Nezteil ist der Hammer (Pro82+), hab das Modu, ist wircklich eines der derzeit leiseten und leistungstark in seiner Klasse noch dazu. Ein Besseres hättte man garnet wählen können, Enermax steht halt für Qualität... Hatte noch nie Probleme mit der Marke


----------



## santaclaus333 (23. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Ich habe meinen PC von hardwareversand.de (  ) und er hätte beim Fachhändler 700 Euro mehr gekostet.


----------



## Gerry (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				ING am 23.02.2009 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> wer sich einen computer zusammenbasteln lassen will sollte ins computerfachgeschäft (!) seines vertrauens gehen und sich dort auch richtig beraten lassen und wenns dann mal ein problem kann man gleich hinfahren anstatt sich mit som dämlichen support rumärgern zu müssen, macht nur stress.
> 
> außerdem ist das fachgeschäft in der regel auch noch viel günstiger als irgendwelche versandhäuser. habs mal nachgerechnet, würde ich mir den pcg pc im fachgeschäft so zusammenbasteln lassen würd ich fast 100 € einsparen und hätte dazu noch eine persönliche beratung. also lasst die finger von solchen geldmacherei geschäftsideen!



Meine Vorredner haben mir viel Arbeit erspart. Was Du schreibst, ist Traumdenken!

Ich schaue nicht auf jeden Cent, trotzdem können solche Fachhändler preislich nicht mithalten und in der ländlichen Region gibt es keine (mehr).

MM., S. und Co. kann man diesbzgl. in die Tonne treten (ich kaufe ansonsten sehr gerne in diesen Märkten). Dort gibt und gab es noch nie einen vernünftigen Zocker-PC. K&M verkauft ebenfalls keine guten Gamer-Komplett-PCs zum "anständigen Preis". Allein Atelco hat ab und an ein nettes Gamer-Komplett-PC-Angebot, das wirklich sehr durchdacht ist, dafür aber auch preislich angehoben.

Alternate.de ist seriös und vor allem auf absehbare Zeit solvent. Kann man das von anderen Billig-Online-Anbietern auch behaupten?


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				santaclaus333 am 23.02.2009 22:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meinen PC von hardwareversand.de (  ) und er hätte beim Fachhändler 700 Euro mehr gekostet.


Darf ich fragen was das für ein "Fachhändler" war? Weil 700 EUR mehr kann ich mir nur so erklären, dass er dich über den Tisch ziehen wollte.

Oder aber, er hat andere Komponenten verbaut ... was ich aber mal ausschließe, es klingt ja so als ob es der gleiche PC ist mit den gleichen Komponenten.

700 EUR 'Spanne', wenn wirklich alles gleich ist, ist wirklich verdammt hart.


----------



## Raptor (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Rabowke am 24.02.2009 07:41 schrieb:
			
		

> santaclaus333 am 23.02.2009 22:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Würde ich auch gerne wissen, denn 700 Euro kommt mir sehr spanisch vor. Nach meinen Erfahrungen ist der Fachhändler  ca. 50 - 100 Euro teurer wobei das auch immer vom jeweiligen Fachhändler abhängt. Ich habe aber mit meinem Fachhändler nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und bin zufrieden, weswegen mir die 50-100 Euro nicht so wichtig sind.

@Fachhändler:
Hier ein ähnliches Angebot vom Fachhändler, ähnlich weil der nicht genau die selben Produkte wie Alternate vorrätig hat. Zum Preis kommt noch Zusammenbau (25-50€) plus Versand: [img=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.1e7c49cb53.png].
Der Fachhändler (in dem Fall Hardware Top10) hat mich damals sehr gut beraten und kann gewiß ein ähnliches System was genausogut abgestimmt ist wie der PCGPC zu ähnlichem Preis zusammenstellen.


----------



## wisololo (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				reneeee am 21.02.2009 14:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine mich zu erinnern,das ihr in eurem test zu GTA 4 geschrieben habt,das ein core 2 duo schon dafür zu schwach sei !? dann hätte es sich ja mit der zukunftsscherheit schon erledigt. für das geld hätte es aber zumindest schon ein 6400 quad (oder vergleichbarens )sein müssen.


kann da vielleicht mal jemand näher drauf eingehen? Wie würde GTA4 unter diesem System laufen? ( angenommen es ginge nur um GTA4 )


----------



## Memphis11 (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Jedesmal wenn ich Steam,Securom,oder GTA4 lese überkommt mich mitlerweile schon eine kleine übelkeit


----------



## Rabowke (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Memphis11 am 24.02.2009 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jedesmal wenn ich Steam,Securom,oder GTA4 lese überkommt mich mitlerweile schon eine kleine übelkeit


Mag sein, aber was hat das in diesem Thread zu suchen?   
Bitte beim Thema bleiben, wir haben bereits genug Threads zu diesen genannten Themen.


----------



## Quidde (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				wisololo am 24.02.2009 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> reneeee am 21.02.2009 14:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hab quasi das gleiche, mit ner hd 4850 statt der GS und nem etwas billigeren Mainboard, aber auch von Asus...
läuft...in Innenräumen kein Problem, in der Stadt so 30 fps, selten drunter, eher 3x fps bei 1440 x 900 und sagen wir mal gehobenen Details...ganz flüssig ist das nicht aber reicht, zur Not den E8400 übertakten, der sollte bis 3,5 Ghz gehen, vielleicht mit nem anderen Lüfter...dann sollte die Geschichte erst recht kein Problem darstellen...
Man darf halt nicht vergessen Virenprogramme und ähnliches auszustellen, wie die ganzen anderen Backpfeifen bei denen das nicht läuft...


----------



## Quidde (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

hd 4850 statt der GTX mein ich natürlich...


----------



## Tivoli (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Hier wird vergessen ,dass dieser Rechner nicht für uns (die selber dinger  zusammenbauen können) gedacht ist.Dieser Pc ist doch nur für Leute gemacht, die nicht schrauben wollen oder können.Pc Games weiß doch selbst, dass sich jeder Bastler etwas günstigeres und schnelleres basteln kann.


----------



## Iceman (24. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Raptor am 23.02.2009 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann scheint sich das verschlechtert zu haben, ich hatte früher nur gute Erfahrungen mit alternate, wobei ich auch wenn ich will direkt da vorbeifahren kann. Anscheinend ist dann mit der Größe der Service schlechter geworden.



Kann die Erfahrungen von Atropa teilweise bestätigen. Hab bei Alternate normalerweise nicht bestellt, da die fast durchweg Apothekenpreise haben, aber hab dann in den letzten Monaten doch 2 Dinge dort geordert.

Grade was den Versand angeht wirkte das beide Male arg schnarchig, beim ersten Teil hab ich sogar vom Telefonsupport gehört, dass das Teil im Versand ist, ergo ging ich davon aus, dass es am nächsten Tag bei mir eintrifft. War aber nix, ging dann am nächsten Tag bei denen raus.

Über die Verpackung kann ich indess nicht meckern, die waren beide Male vorbildlich. Aber wirklich empfehlen kann ich Alternate nicht, erst recht nicht wegen der hohen Preise. War dagegen mit Mindfactory immer sehr zufrieden, gute Preise, der Support reagierte sehr fix bei meiner letzten Bestellung wo einiges schief lief (defekter Ram Riegel und vom Mainboard hatte sich der Northbridge Kühler gelöst beim Transport).


----------



## Atropa (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Iceman am 24.02.2009 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Grade was den Versand angeht wirkte das beide Male arg schnarchig, beim ersten Teil hab ich sogar vom Telefonsupport gehört, dass das Teil im Versand ist, ergo ging ich davon aus, dass es am nächsten Tag bei mir eintrifft. War aber nix, ging dann am nächsten Tag bei denen raus.



Nette Anekdote, meine letzte Bestellung bei Alternate war eine Tastatur die den Status "an Lager" hatte, einen Tag später musste ich noch etwas bei Amazon bestellen - das Paket von Amazon war zwei Tage später bei mir, auf das Päckchen von Alternate musste ich noch weitere vier Tage (!!) warten.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

*smile* ...finde die Idee mit dem "PC-Games-PC" schick.....


----------



## hornboy (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

also ich würd mir den pc kaufen, wenn ich gerade einen brauchen würde. preis/leistungsmäßig sicher das beste zur zeit!


----------



## Quidde (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Atropa am 25.02.2009 07:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Iceman am 24.02.2009 22:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nachnahme oder vorkasse?


----------



## Boesor (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Iceman am 24.02.2009 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Raptor am 23.02.2009 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab mir noch vor einem Monat einen monitor bei Alternate bestellt, der war nach 2-3 Tagen da, absolut vorbildlich, wie immer, wenn ich da was bestellt habe.
Was die preise angeht stimme ich aber zu, da kann man wirklich nicht alles kaufen und sollte schon gut hinschauen


----------



## Atropa (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Quidde am 25.02.2009 18:37 schrieb:
			
		

> nachnahme oder vorkasse?



Immer nur Nachnahme.


----------



## Panth (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Alternate ist für mich immer noch ein Name für Zuverlässigkeit und Service , kann ich nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## FH-Heinz (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Burfi am 20.02.2009 13:10 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. wie kann man einen PC in der Klasse bauen ohne Frontkühler, bzw ohne überhaupt irgendeinen Luftstrom zur Grafikkarte?



Als ob bei einem Frontkühler überhaupt ein merklicher Volumenstrom am Eintritt des Radialventilators der GraKa ankommen würde.


----------



## Shinizm (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				FH-Heinz am 25.02.2009 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Burfi am 20.02.2009 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es. Aber Du scheinst keinen Frontkühle zu haben, sonst wüsstest Du das. Volumenstrom...*lol*


----------



## GaaraBannana (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Dieser PC ist sein Geld wert, ein gut zusammengesetztes System, das sorgloses Spielen ermöglicht.


----------



## noogood (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Shinizm am 26.02.2009 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> FH-Heinz am 25.02.2009 22:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.) Volumenstrom ist vollkommen korrekt.

2.) Es ist am unteren Seitenteil ein 120er Lüfter montiert, welcher dierekt auf die Graka bläßt.(Bild 10)

3.) Der PC ist viel zu teuer.

just my 2 cents


----------



## cinis (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Berghammer71 am 21.02.2009 12:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Komponenten werden auf Dauer noch viel Spass bringen, der taugt noch in 1-4 Jahren was der Rechner.



Also mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig. Ich hatte meinen ersten eigenen PC knapp 5 Jahre lang und obwohl er am Anfang nicht schlecht war, war er trotz einigen kleineren Umbauten am Ende nur noch überfordert. Und ich denke nicht, dass man heute neue Spiele und die passenden Komponenten dazu langsamer entwickelt als damals - wohl eher im Gegenteil.

Aber mal was anderes, da ich die Dualcore/Quadcore-Diskussion nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann: Wenn sich ein Quadcore heutzutage noch nicht lohnt und erst in 2-3 Jahren Spiele ihn richtig ausnutzen können, wieso sollte jemand ihn heute für einen Spiele-PC kaufen? In 2-3 Jahren kann man sich, meiner Meinung nach, ein komplett neues System zusammenstellen, weil alle Komponenten veralten und es bis dahin neue Versionen geben wird. Also ist es doch sinnlos, jetzt einen Quadcore zu kaufen und das komplette System drumherum zu bauen, um in 2 Jahren rauszufinden dass es neue Techniken und Sockel und wasweißich gibt und nichts mehr zusammenpasst.

Oder?


----------



## Quidde (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				FH-Heinz am 25.02.2009 22:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Burfi am 20.02.2009 13:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der witz ist ja nicht der wahnwitzige Volumenstrom der halb in die Grafikkarte reingedrückt wird, so wie du dir das anscheinend vorstellst, sondern die knap 55 +- kubikmeter KALTE Luft pro Stunde die allgemein neu im Gehäuse landen und ohne eben solch einen Frontlüfter nicht da wären, von denen sich der Graka lüfter einiges Absaugen kann, anstatt "abgestandene" vorgewärmte Lufte von CPU (wenn man nicht grad nen CPU lüfter hat der die Luft parallel zum Mainboard z.b. in Richtung Netzteil durch Kühlrippen hindurch befördert) oder Mainboard (auch nich ganz kühl so North & Southbridges, RAM und Co...) anzusaugen die Maximal vom Netzteil hineinbefördert und bereits angewärmt worden sind (je nach Drehrichtung des Netzteillüfters) oder halt nur durch Ritzen und Öffnungen ins Gehäuse kommt, wenn anderswo warme Luft von selbst rausgeht, was ziemlich schwierig wird in der Masse....


----------



## FH-Heinz (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Quidde am 26.02.2009 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> der witz is[...]enn anderswo warme Luft von selbst rausgeht, was ziemlich schwierig wird in der Masse....



Ich glaube nicht das wir uns hier über das schlechte Kühldesign des ATX-Standards unterhalten müssen.


----------



## Quidde (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				FH-Heinz am 26.02.2009 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Quidde am 26.02.2009 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



angesichts dieser 3 Sone die der Rechner unter Last ausspuckt, vielleicht schon ...


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

..."inklusive Benchmark"....


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Quidde am 26.02.2009 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> FH-Heinz am 26.02.2009 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...ich finde das Gehäuse einfach nur widerwertig.... das sind DIE Art von Gehäuse die man in jedem Ramschladen für 20 Euro mitnehmen kann...... muss ja nicht gleich ein teures Gehäuse für 160 Euro sein.... aber Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden.... *g*


----------



## santaclaus333 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

HEY LANGSAM IST MAL GUT!!!


----------



## Virtuosis (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Jungs, lasst doch mal das Techno-Gelaber und Geflame sein und gebt mal Butter bei de Fische:

Ist das n guter PC zu nem guten Preis, wenn man keinen Bock hat sich selbst was zusammen
zu schrauben? Und laufen da alle aktuellen Spiele (bzw. die der kommenden 12-18 Monate) in hohen Details flüssig drauf?

Ich persönlich habe weder Zeit noch Lust noch Interesse mich ausgiebig über Hardware zu informieren, sondern will ein funktionierendes, schnelles System haben. (und neeein, vielen Dank, keine Konsole...)


----------



## Rheencore (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Also ich find des einfach nur noch nervig, wie sich die Community über jedes Stückchen aufregt, was PCGames tut oder nicht tut... egal ob Wertungen die tausendste Crysis-Bildergalerie oder eben einen super abgestimmten Spiele-PC zu nem guten Preis.... wenn es euch so ankotzt dann geht doch auf ne andere Seite!!! Zwingt euch doch niemand dazu hier zu sein!

Btw. das Gehäuse ist sau geil!!! Habs nämlich auch  ist schlicht und mit den dezenten LED's siehts echt hamma aus... Besser wie die halben Tannenbäume, die manch einer daheim stehen hat


----------



## lenymo (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Virtuosis am 27.02.2009 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Jungs, lasst doch mal das Techno-Gelaber und Geflame sein und gebt mal Butter bei de Fische:
> 
> Ist das n guter PC zu nem guten Preis, wenn man keinen Bock hat sich selbst was zusammen
> zu schrauben? Und laufen da alle aktuellen Spiele (bzw. die der kommenden 12-18 Monate) in hohen Details flüssig drauf?
> ...


Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist sich einen eigenen PC zusammenzustellen ist das Ding natürlich noch besser als ein Aldi-PC aber das Gelbe vom Ei ist er für den Preis mit Sicherheit nicht.


----------



## FH-Heinz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Quidde am 26.02.2009 21:50 schrieb:
			
		

> angesichts dieser 3 Sone die der Rechner unter Last ausspuckt, vielleicht schon ...



Warum? Die Alternative heißt BTX. Der ist ziemlich tot, hatte aber genau die richtigen Ansätze: mit möglichst wenig Ventilatoren möglichst viele Bauteile kühlen. Dank ATX sind ja >3 Ventilatoren normal. Also über was möchtest du diskutieren?


----------



## FH-Heinz (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Virtuosis am 27.02.2009 18:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das n guter PC zu nem guten Preis



Für wen gut? Für dich oder den Verkäufer?



> Ich persönlich habe weder Zeit noch Lust noch Interesse mich ausgiebig über Hardware zu informieren, sondern will ein funktionierendes, schnelles System haben. (und neeein, vielen Dank, keine Konsole...)



So eine Aussage ist schwer zu treffen da keiner weiß was für Dich wichtig ist.


----------



## santaclaus333 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

HEY LANGSAM IST MAL GUT PCG!!!!111!1eins!1elf

Meine Fresse, muss ich das jetzt jeden Tag posten...


----------



## Crusader91 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Läuft das Ding so schlecht oder warum wird es angepriesen wie auf nem Türkischen Basar ?!? 
Und wie schon gesagt:
P5Q Pro, Enermax NT, C2D E8400, GTX 260...Die zig PC's von PCGH sind fast identisch...
Ich kapier die Strategie nicht die dahinter steckt o.O


----------



## Boesor (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				santaclaus333 am 28.02.2009 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> HEY LANGSAM IST MAL GUT PCG!!!!111!1eins!1elf
> 
> Meine Fresse, muss ich das jetzt jeden Tag posten...



Nein!


----------



## marcial (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				santaclaus333 am 28.02.2009 12:03 schrieb:
			
		

> HEY LANGSAM IST MAL GUT PCG!!!!111!1eins!1elf
> 
> Meine Fresse, muss ich das jetzt jeden Tag posten...



Totalschaden...


----------



## Quidde (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				FH-Heinz am 27.02.2009 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Quidde am 26.02.2009 21:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darüber dass es ein Unding ist, einen Rechner für Gamer zu bauen, der relativ viel Geld kostet und dann so einen Krach fabriziert, obwohl man immerhin die PCG Redaktion ist, die eine PCGH Redaktion zur linken Hand hat, welche wiederum zumindest 2 Tipps geben kann was man tunlichst vermeiden sollte, nämlich Grafikkarten die schon im Desktopbetrieb 2 Sone ausspucken...und welche Grafikkarten eben das nicht tun...
mein PC ist leiser als mein Laptop, leiser als meine Heizung, das lauteste ist da das Netzteil von OCZ...auch unter Last...

aus wikipedia:
Normale Unterhaltung,
1 m entfernt 	2 · 10-3–6,3 · 10-3 Pa 	40–50 dB 	~ 1–2 sone

Will das denn irgendjemand? das geht definitiv leiser...mit einem Gehäuselüfter für 10€, mit einem CPU Lüfter für 17€ (freezer 7 pro) der noch dazu die luft in richtung netzteil wabert, anstatt sie senkrecht aufs mainboard und von da angewärmt in alle richtungen zu blasen...und GTX 260 gibts auch mit 0,8 Sone Lautheit unter Lase...


----------



## MaXzimus (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Weihnachten ist doch vorbei. 

Warum wird das Ding den derart so intensiv beworben?

Dat nervt...


----------



## WarStorm (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Allein schon wegen dem Fetten PC Games Logo würde ich mir das teil nicht holen... das sieht doof aus wenn man auf ner lan ist! Achso der Gehäuselüfter ist auch nicht grad das Beste...


----------



## Memphis11 (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				FH-Heinz am 27.02.2009 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Quidde am 26.02.2009 21:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was nie richtig lebte kann auch nicht tot sein,BTX war eher eine Totgeburt


----------



## SiNisTroN (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

also mal ehrlich: wie oft wollte ihr noch für das teil werben? jeden tag wenn ich auf die news-seite gucke steht die news immer unter den ersten 3 meldungen.


----------



## Crusader91 (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				SiNisTroN am 01.03.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> also mal ehrlich: wie oft wollte ihr noch für das teil werben? jeden tag wenn ich auf die news-seite gucke steht die news immer unter den ersten 3 meldungen.



Richtig!
Und dabei lärmt das Ding wie ein Haarföhn. Die Grafikkarte und der Boxed-Lüfter machen richtig krach! Für 50 EUR mehr hätte man die Kiste richtig leise machen können.
Davon abgesehen gibts den Rechner auch schon von PCGH (Fast die selbe Ausstattung) der sich dann "Intel PC" in zig Versionen bezeichnet.

Grundliegend ist die Idee nicht schlecht, da aber Buffed bereits auch schon einen PC gebracht hat der von den Komponenten nahezu 1:1 mit dem hier harmoniert (Nur das der Buffed-PC auf ein um einiges schöneres Gehäuse setzt), wäre es mal an der Zeit was richtig ausgefallenes zu bringen...
Und dann bitte mit schönerem Gehäuse OHNE diesen hässlichen PCG - Sticker


----------



## Halmir (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				SiNisTroN am 01.03.2009 12:56 schrieb:
			
		

> also mal ehrlich: wie oft wollte ihr noch für das teil werben? jeden tag wenn ich auf die news-seite gucke steht die news immer unter den ersten 3 meldungen.



dito


----------



## santaclaus333 (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

HEY ES REICHT WIRKLICH!!!!

(jeden Tag wieder)


----------



## Boesor (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				santaclaus333 am 01.03.2009 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> HEY ES REICHT WIRKLICH!!!!
> 
> (jeden Tag wieder)



Mein freund, ist gut jetzt.
Wir haben es verstanden, du brauchst das nicht jeden tag wiederholen.
Und rumschreien brauchst du gleich gar nicht.


----------



## aimheld (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

@ santaclaus333 und co.
Seid ihr mal ganz still ihr Kinder. Wisst ihr, dass das hier alles kostenlos ist ? Da darf auch ruhig mal Werbung gemacht werden.
Immer alles haben wollen aber nie was geben... *kotz*


----------



## patertom (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

ihr habt probleme. ts,ts!!

zum thema: ich würde den nicht kaufen. innereien ok, is nur 200€ zu schwer für mein portmonnaie


----------



## coaxspi (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Halmir am 01.03.2009 13:15 schrieb:
			
		

> SiNisTroN am 01.03.2009 12:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich verkauft er sich halt nicht sooo gut, dann muss man öfter Werbung dafür machen


----------



## Boesor (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				coaxspi am 01.03.2009 18:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Halmir am 01.03.2009 13:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Ding gibts erst seit ein paar tagen, da gibts noch keine aussagekräftigen Zahlen über den Verkauf.
Aber man muss natürlich drauf aufmerksam machen und das natürlich jeden tag, sonst bringts ja nichts.
Auch wenn das einige hier nicht kapieren.


----------



## DocX (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Warum wird diese Meldung erst im Artikel als Anzeige gekennzeichnet? Für mich ist das keine News und hat damit im Newsbereich nichts zu suchen, es wird auch nicht von den redaktionellen Teilen getrennt und es ist nicht sofort ersichtlich, dass es sich hierbei um Werbung handelt.


----------



## Boesor (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				DocX am 01.03.2009 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird diese Meldung erst im Artikel als Anzeige gekennzeichnet? Für mich ist das keine News und hat damit im Newsbereich nichts zu suchen, es wird auch nicht von den redaktionellen Teilen getrennt und es ist nicht sofort ersichtlich, dass es sich hierbei um Werbung handelt.



Solange Anzeige drüber steht ist es doch völlig offensichtlich was es ist.
Sind hier einige eigentlich nur unterwegs um sich soviel wie mgl über PCG zu beschweren?


----------



## santaclaus333 (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Bei HWV kriegt man den gleichen PC zusammengebaut für etwa 50 Euro weniger...


----------



## Rabowke (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				DocX am 01.03.2009 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum wird diese Meldung erst im Artikel als Anzeige gekennzeichnet? Für mich ist das keine News und hat damit im Newsbereich nichts zu suchen, es wird auch nicht von den redaktionellen Teilen getrennt und es ist nicht sofort ersichtlich, dass es sich hierbei um Werbung handelt.


Es wird dir nicht klar, dass bei einer Überschrift wie folgende:

"Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC ab sofort für 869 EUR"

es sich um Werbung handelt?   

Wenn bereits der Preis im Titel steht, was soll es denn sonst sein?
Also manchmal frag ich mich wirklich in welcher Welt einige Menschen leben.


----------



## schmerk (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Jaaaaaaa, ich hab mich schon gefragt ob es heute wieder die Top-News schlechthin gibt, aber pcg enttäuscht mich nicht....


----------



## TraxXxtor (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

lol geht mal auf http://www.one.de/shop/one-pc-systeme-onesystem-core-2-c-128_202.html da gibts auch gute pcs für wenig geld


----------



## FH-Heinz (1. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Memphis11 am 01.03.2009 11:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Was nie richtig lebte kann auch nicht tot sein,BTX war eher eine Totgeburt



Es gab Boards und bei Alternate gibts sogar noch ein Netzteil. Wäre AMD nicht so inkompetent gewesen gäbe es jetzt eine Alternative zum ATX. Naja, vielleicht gibt es in 1-2 Jahren den nächsten Standard, der dann vorschreibt alle zu kühlenden Elemente so anzuordnen das sie mit einem 120mm Ventilator in einem Luftstrom gekühlt werden können. Eventuell sogar so ausgelegt, dass man Festplatten auch noch mit kühlen kann. Konstruktiv möglich.


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				TraxXxtor am 01.03.2009 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> lol geht mal auf http://www.one.de/shop/one-pc-systeme-onesystem-core-2-c-128_202.html da gibts auch gute pcs für wenig geld


Mit dem kleinen Unterscheid das one keine Markenkomponenten verbaut. Ich hab mich früher mal für Laptops für meine Freundin informiert und bin natürlich auch auf one.de gestoßen.

Gute, günstige Preise ... kann man nicht meckern. Das Problem ist, dass One in China herstellen lässt und man keine Markenprodukte bekommt. Wem das nicht wichtig ist, soll bitte gerne zugreifen, ich hingegen weiss jedoch immer gerne, was in meinem PC / Laptop verbaut ist.

Aus diesem Grund haben wir auch zu einem Dell gegriffen ... sie hat es bis heute nicht bereut.

An alle die anderen, wie z.B. lenymo, wart ich immer noch auf das Beispiel, wo ihr einen equivalenten Rechner zu einem sehr viel niedrigen Preis bekommt. Bis dato hab ich immer nur gelesen "Rechner XYZ, die Komponenten raus, die rein ... passt scho", das Problem ist: die Komponenten waren nicht vergleichbar.

Wenn man sich hier 10x hinstellt, jedesmal schreibt wie doof der PC doch wäre, aber keinen Gegenbeweis bringt, dann wirkt das spätestens beim 5. lächerlich.  

Und an die Leute, die sich darüber aufregen das die News erneut gepostet wird ... es ist die gleiche News, wie man unschwer an den Kommentaren erkennen kann. D.h. da ihr die News nun alle kennt: klickt nicht drauf. Ganz einfach, ganz entspannt.


----------



## dirk45 (2. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Da schreibt ihr:


> Unser Anspruch bei der Zusammenstellung des PCG-PCs verlangt, einen PC aus einem Guss auf die Beine zu stellen, der nicht nach wenigen Wochen schon wieder aufgerüstet werden muss.


und dann liefert ihr einen PC mit 2 Prozessorkernen? Ich dachte, auch bei euch hat es sich herumgesprochen, dass mehr und mehr PC-Spiele mehrkernfähig sind. Bei der nächsten Überarbeitung solltet ihr darauf achten.


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				dirk45 am 02.03.2009 14:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte, auch bei euch hat es sich herumgesprochen, dass mehr und mehr PC-Spiele mehrkernfähig sind. Bei der nächsten Überarbeitung solltet ihr darauf achten.


Dann nenn mir doch mal ad hoc fünf Spiele, die von einem Prozessor merklich profitieren, der mehr als zwei Kerne hat.

Von Messungenauigkeiten wie 1-2% rede ich nicht, sondern wirklich spürbare Verbesserung eines Quadcores ( oder eben einem Dreikern von AMD ).


----------



## neosix123 (2. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Sorry...aber für mich ist das kein "Rundum-Sorglos-Paket" ^^ mein Pc ist ein Jahr alt und noch doppelt so gut...und hat nicht ganz doppelt so viel gekostet...
also ich würde mir den nicht kaufen...
Gruß
Oli


----------



## Boesor (2. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				neosix123 am 02.03.2009 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry...aber für mich ist das kein "Rundum-Sorglos-Paket" ^^ mein Pc ist ein Jahr alt und noch doppelt so gut...und hat nicht ganz doppelt so viel gekostet...
> also ich würde mir den nicht kaufen...
> Gruß
> Oli



Das mit dem Rundum-sorglos Paket musst du natürlich auch in Relation zum preis sehen


----------



## Memphis11 (2. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Rabowke am 02.03.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> dirk45 am 02.03.2009 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vor 3 Jahren waren es doch auch nur eine Hand voll Games die einen Dual Core unterstützten und nun


----------



## Boesor (2. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Memphis11 am 02.03.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 02.03.2009 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, der PC verspricht ja auch nicht unbedingt jahrelang alle games auf höchster Detailstufe spielen zu können


----------



## Rabowke (2. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Memphis11 am 02.03.2009 15:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Rabowke am 02.03.2009 14:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber in drei Jahren ist dieser PC höchst wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig.

D.h. wir müssen den PC mit den Ansprüchen von Heute vergleichen bzw. eine nahe Zukunftsprognose geben, und da lohnt sich der Mehrpreis für ein Quadsystem in Hinblick auf Spiele leider nicht.

Wie gesagt, mir gehen solche 'Argumente' von dirk45 auf den Zeiger, die ohne Sinn und Verstand gepostet werden. Wenn er sich wenigstens die Mühe machen würde und seine Worte erklären würde, tut er aber nicht.

Ergo muss er mit meinen Kommentaren leben.


----------



## Quidde (2. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				neosix123 am 02.03.2009 15:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry...aber für mich ist das kein "Rundum-Sorglos-Paket" ^^ mein Pc ist ein Jahr alt und noch doppelt so gut...und hat nicht ganz doppelt so viel gekostet...
> also ich würde mir den nicht kaufen...
> Gruß
> Oli



na dann erzähl mal...das interessiert uns alle brennend...jemand der vor einem Jahr ne CPU kauft, die gleich doppelt so schnell ist, wie ein E 8400...eine Grafikkarte die die zweifache Geschwindigkeit von ner GTX 260 hat...los keine falsche Scheu, erzähl uns was in deinem Rechner steckt. Oder wo is das gut versteckt?
Also manchmal möchte ich den 2/3 Blitzbirnen und sogenannten Checkern hier im Forum die alles wissen, können und die im Handumdrehen aus 3 Büroklammern und nem Blattpapier ne Gummipuppe basteln, nur dit Maul mit ihren eigenen Supercomputernachbauten stopfen...man man man


----------



## Crusader91 (2. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Wenn ich mir den PC bei HWV selbst zusammenstelle (C2D E8400, GTX 260, 4GB RAM), dann komme ich 30 Euro günstiger weg, habe ein Hochwertigeres Gehäuse und ein Betriebssystem obendrein  (Selbstverständlich Zusammenbau mitinbegriffen)

Also ich finde den Preis überdreht zumal es ein günstigeres Mainboard auch getan hätte und dafür ein ordentlicher CPU-Lüfter verbaut worden wäre!


----------



## wickedinsane (3. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

alleine schon dieser extremst hässliche große aufkleber/sticker an der vorderseite würde mich abhalten diesen überteuerten und veralteten pc zu kaufen - schuster bleibt bei deinen leisten!


----------



## klumsi (3. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				wickedinsane am 03.03.2009 19:24 schrieb:
			
		

> alleine schon dieser extremst hässliche große aufkleber/sticker an der vorderseite würde mich abhalten diesen überteuerten und veralteten pc zu kaufen - schuster bleibt bei deinen leisten!



Super Aussage! Differenziert untermauert - so mag ich es... /ironie


----------



## S-to-the-d (4. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Rabowke am 02.03.2009 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> dirk45 am 02.03.2009 14:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ab und an sollte man sich vor dem Posten informieren  

GTA 4 lässt sich egal mit welchem dualcore nicht zum flüssigen spielverlauf bewegen!
Triple bzw. Quadcores sind Pflicht!

COD 5 profitiert ebenfalls stark von 4 Kernen

genauso wie Far Cry 2, RAce Driver Grid provitiert ebenfalls von 4 Kernen, es reicht für flüssiges Spiel allerdings auch ein 2 Kerner aus.

Nachzulesen ürbigens auch in der PCA Ausgabe 4 dieses Jahres


----------



## draiselbaer (7. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

ich will dieses PC Angebot nicht mehr sehen  und ich werde diesen PC nicht kaufen!!!


----------



## draiselbaer (7. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

man 190 Kommentare....und jede Menge unsachliche wie meine


----------



## Crusader91 (8. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				draiselbaer am 07.03.2009 16:17 schrieb:
			
		

> man 190 Kommentare....und jede Menge unsachliche wie meine


Nicht zu vergessen, dass gut 75% dieser Kommentare Negativ gegenüber dem PCG-Rechner eingestellt sind...
Also - das nächste mal was ausgefalleners wie z.B. ne Grafikkarte die mal vom Referenz-Modell abweicht und nen schönen Kühler verbaut hat und vorallem KEIN Boxed-Lüfter auf der CPU!


----------



## Memphis11 (8. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Ui, ich glaube den offiziellen PC-Games-PC kenne ich noch nicht, soll ich den vieleicht  
kaufen  
Ich denke nicht


----------



## Rabowke (9. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				Memphis11 am 08.03.2009 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ui, ich glaube den offiziellen PC-Games-PC kenne ich noch nicht, soll ich den vieleicht
> kaufen
> Ich denke nicht


Langsam reichts mit den absolut schwachsinnigen Kommentaren. Wenn du Unsinn schreiben willst, dann bitte im GMZ Thread und/oder im GS Forum.  

 

Weitere Kommentare die einfach sinnlos sind, überhaupt nichts mit dem Thema zutun haben oder keine sachliche Kritik beinhalten, werden von mir gelöscht.


----------



## knallerbum (15. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Selbst wenn mir die enthaltenen Komponenten zusagen würden, würde ich den PC nicht kaufen.
Warum ? Weil er von Alternate angeboten wird. Nicht gerade der kundenfreundlichste Anbieter.

Aber wenn irgendwann noch einen PC-Action PC, SFT-PC oder buffed-PC angeboten wird, werd ich es mir vielleicht doch noch überlegen.....


----------



## N8Mensch (15. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*

Mittlerweile ist der Preis(z.B.: Preissturz bei 260er Grafikkarten) schon wieder etwas überholt oder nicht? 

Mit einem Quad und einem guten Kühler wäre man schon eher auf der "sicheren Seite". 
Leistungsvorteile werden nicht nur in Spielen erzielt.


----------



## knallerbum (15. März 2009)

*AW: News - PC Games: Premiere: Den offiziellen PC-Games-PC gibt es ab sofort für 869 Euro*



			
				knallerbum am 15.03.2009 17:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst wenn mir die enthaltenen Komponenten zusagen würden, würde ich den PC nicht kaufen.
> Warum ? Weil er von Alternate angeboten wird. Nicht gerade der kundenfreundlichste Anbieter.
> 
> Aber wenn irgendwann noch einen PC-Action PC, SFT-PC oder buffed-PC angeboten wird, werd ich es mir vielleicht doch noch überlegen.....



Hab grad gesehen das es ja schon einen buffed-PC gibt....wo soll das denn noch hinführen....
Irgenwann wird es wohl noch PC-Versionen von jedem Redakteur geben....


----------

